# Broken Finger on a Plane?



## ArtemisX (Feb 4, 2012)

Earlier today, I smashed my finger between a wall and, well, another wall (long story). I don't _think_ it's broken, but I'm flying to Australia on Sunday, and I'm worried that if it *is* (if I decide to get it checked), then will that hurt my flight plans at all? If so, then I won't get it checked out. If not, then I might.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe? Get it checked fast if you want to go down under.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 4, 2012)

Oooo I can help. 

Ok, so you can only tell if it's broken via X-ray, but since I doubt you want to go through all that I can help a bit. 

Broken or not the treatment's the same. Put ice (with towel so you don't burn your skin, it happens!) on it right away to help with swelling, as well as taking some ibuprofen to reduce swelling as well. If broken it will be tender in the area where the fracture is. Try to refrain from moving it. If you go to your local drug store you should buy finger splints, there are all kinds and they are relatively cheap. Wear it after you stop icing. Wear it for say, a week, and if you still feel pain continue wearing it for another one to two weeks. Basically wear it until the swelling is down and it no longer hurts. One to three weeks tops. Once it's healed it will be stiff, just take it easy and don't push it. 

Though this is no sub for going to the doctor. 

It shouldn't hurt any travel plans, it'll just be a bit annoying, pain meds will help with any hurts.

Speaking from experience and well, it's my job. :P


----------



## surskitty (Feb 4, 2012)

Having it not-checked-out is a whole lot more likely to ruin your plans than having it checked out.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 4, 2012)

It's probably better to get it checked out, but it's very likely that it will cost you much less if you get it checked out in Australia. Dunno what the protocol is for foreigners getting to a GP here, but I imagine it would probably still be cheaper.

edit: also, where are you going?


----------



## ArtemisX (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I've had a broken finger before, and remember the symptoms. About the worst of it is the cut I got when it slammed against the brick. It's a little bit tender still, but I was sort-of panicking when I posted this thread. It swelled for a few minutes, but went down, and isn't tender where it would've broken. (Though I may have hurt a nerve, as it's a bit sore at the knuckle, but I can live with that.)



			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> edit: also, where are you going?


I'm heading out to Melbourne to see my fiance. =3

EDIT: When I said "the worst of it", I mean this time. Last time, I had sliced my finger open and had to get stitches, and the bone was fractured.


----------

